# date night



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

like alot of folks that have been married for many years

the wife and i have a weekly date night so that we can have some time for "us" and do what we enjoy doing together and not being in the house.

unlike alot of folks our date night does not consist of movies and eating out or going dancing etc.

our date night consists of us grabbing our favorite handguns and going to the indoor range and make holes in paper.

we both realy enjoy shooting together,always have.

i was also the one to teach my beautiful bride to shoot,and i have to say i think i did a pretty decent job of it.

some night she out shoots me,some nights im the lucky one and actually out shoot her.

but we are both good about it and dont rub it in (too much) when we out to the other.

any how i thought i would post a couple of pics from last nights "date night"

my wife is currently shooting a Ruger SR9C,she just loves this gun and has great control with it.but she was a little off her game last night.heres a pic of her best group of the evening.6 shot group









heres a pic of my best group of the night. 5 shot group









these were shot at 15 feet

we always practice our hand gun shooting at defensive distances

on another note

the wife and i are now officially licensed carry holders

we got our cards in the mail today

now i just need to find a good carry holster for my gun

so if any one knows of a good leather carry holster for sig sauer p250 compact .45 and a ruger sr9c please let me know

thanks for looking

tim


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty good shooting-- I'd make sure to keep her on your good side :smile:


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

The only time I carry with my leather holster is when I can wear a coat, otherwise you can tell I've got something on my hip. With that said I really like the in the pants style holsters from Uncle Mikes, the only time I don't carry is at work and this is a very comfortable way to carry with no outlining. Just my preference but I can't seem to find shirts that work with my leather holster and if I do it looks like I'm wearing a dress lol. My apologies for any mental scarring I may have caused with that comment.

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's great, glad you guys have that to share together. A little jealous tho, that's why I'm not married, haven't found anybody yet that want to do the things I like to do.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good for you guy's, you'll never have better backup than what you have now.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nate Squared makes some real nice cary holsters for just about any pistol you might have. I bought one for my Kimber pro carry II and it is really comfortable. The one i bought has adjustable carry angle to fit your style of carry. They are a little spendy but I think it was well worth the price. Better than all the others I have tried. Here is the web site -

http://n82tactical.com/n82store/


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive used a desantis for a 4.25" barrel 1911 IWB and also a yaqui slide holster depending on what im doing or where im going.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you two have indeed been practicing, those are some nice groups.

My facility manager and his wife have a regular Friday night, date night at the BassPro shop's indoor range. He says some nights he doesn't even shoot, just enjoys helping his wife shoot better.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dwtrees, thanks for the link

i checked them out.i like their tuckable iwb one.

price is very reasonable i thought,compared to other ones i have looked at.

i hate wearing a belt,so iwb is prefered for me.

its hard to find a good looking and yet functionable leather iwb holster for my P250c .45 but that one looks like it should work just fine


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats the one I bought and like I said, it is very comfy to wear.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I emailed them with some q's I had and they were very prompt on answering them on a Sunday.
So after all my q's were answered I placed my order.

Have you had any issues with the stretchy webbing becoming loose and not fitting the gun snuggly over time?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great shooting on both your parts....sounds like a great date night.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well we had a our weekly date night tonight,at the range of course

i was really on my game tonight,cant say as much for the wife.she had a headache and her wrists have been bothering her.

so she just didnt do her usuall good shooting

but like i said i was on my game,so i pushed it out to 40 feet.not exactly a true defensive shooting distance.

but i felt that i had to try since everything was just lining up right tonight

heres a pic of my best two groups of the night at 40 ft

both are five shot groups,bottom left was shot first


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Make sure to knock before going to his house!!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I love those kind of date nights. My wife and I do a similar thing. She's a very good shot as well. To break up the monotony of shooting paper, we use a target that looks like a dart board and play "horse". First person calls a shot, and second one has to make the same shot or you get a letter. There's a target that is printed like a dart board that we use for playing this. Makes you focus more, and definitely makes you a better shot, plus it's fun!

Although, she picked up a sig p238 for a carry gun last year, and it took us about 6 months to get it shooting well (she also shoots a springer XDm which is a great gun). Had to send the sig back to the shop for some work, and since then, it's been flawless. It's awsome to get the wife out shooting with me. Now if I could get her into shooting clays..... We were in FL a few years ago and I convinced her to come shoot trap with me. She had a very sore shoulder that day as they had her shooting a single shot 16 guage (started her on a 20 guage, but moved her up to the 16). Now she won't shoot a shotgun (guess Bidens home defense plan won't work for her).


----------

